

New Android Trojan 'ADRD" Was Found in the Wild by Aegislab - biafra
http://blog.aegislab.com/index.php?op=ViewArticle&articleId=75&blogId=1

======
th0ma5
If you offer a product that is supposed to fix a closed market managed by
Google, and you didn't alert them, then how do I know that the "wild" wasn't
your own place you knew where to look because you put it there. Now, if that
isn't possible because we should trust your ethics, then that's isn't truly
"the wild" nor is any of this full disclosure.

~~~
Foxuncle
I think your accusation is too weak before lacking any evidence. There are
many local market and web distributing the apps, for user, Google is not the
single source. Maybe you don't know the fact is "For China users, they CAN NOT
access Google market". Your world is not my world.

